
Barclays Puts in Sensors to See Which Bankers Are at Their Desks - nthuser
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-08-18/barclays-puts-in-sensors-to-see-which-bankers-are-at-their-desks
======
osrec
Having spent time in the Barclays investment bank, this doesn't surprise me. I
know they're saying it's to promote hot desking, but the culture is very much
"bums on seats"... I remember feeling watched and tense all the time while in
the office.

